# Uber Alcohol Deliver is going to be a nightmare.



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

You have to check id's? and give the customer a sobriety test?

and if you are wrong YOU could be arrested?

Let alone the fact that Uber is telling you what to do WHEN the customer becomes aggressive,,,not if the customer becomes aggressive.

Then you have to take the customers picture, upload it, then wait for verification?

Plus it is your responsibility to return the Alcohol to the store if things dont go well?

What if the store is closed and you are working an hour away from home,,,you then have to make a 2 hour round trip to return the alcohol the next day?

I'm sure you are not going to be paid extra to return the Alcohol

I can guarantee you there will be lots and lots of problems with this.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Good luck delivery ants 🤣


----------



## Lvd2020 (Apr 9, 2020)

Didn’t know this was available but sounds like a headache.


----------



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

Lvd2020 said:


> Didn't know this was available but sounds like a headache.


I'm in NY and just got the notification to OPT IN this morning

https://www.uber.com/ca/en/deliver/basics/making-deliveries/delivering-alcohol/
*Delivering alcohol*
Alcohol delivery requests are now coming through the Uber Eats app for delivery people in select cities across Canada.

*Alcohol delivery is optional*
Please note: opting in to alcohol delivery is fully optional and will not affect your ability to receive ordinary food delivery requests with the app as long as those requests do not include alcohol. If you no longer wish to deliver alcohol for any reason, you can opt out of receiving alcohol delivery requests at any time by contacting our Support team at help.uber.com. If you're matched with a request that contains beer or wine and you don't want to deliver it, you can cancel as you usually would by checking the items and cancelling before you get to the restaurant.

*Delivering alcohol*
Alcohol deliveries work differently than regular deliveries. Provincial laws require you to verify the customer's identity and age (either 18 or 19, depending on your province's age of majority). Delivering alcohol to anyone without a valid government-issued photo ID showing that they are above the age of majority for their province or who appears intoxicated is against the law and could result in regulatory penalties.
Provincial law requires that alcohol only be delivered to places where alcohol can be consumed, such as a private residence or an office. It is illegal to deliver alcohol to public places such as a park.
*1. Check sobriety*
Make sure that the customer is sober. Common signs of intoxication include:

Staggering (having an unsteady walk)
Poor reactions and coordination (like fumbling with their ID)
Slurred or mumbled speech
Bloodshot eyes and/or breath that smells of alcohol or drugs
Behaving in an overly bold, disruptive manner
If you have any concern that the person may be intoxicated, please mark this in your app and let the customer know you cannot deliver the alcohol.
*2. Request the ID*
In all provinces except for British Columbia, request one valid government-issued photo ID from the customer. In British Columbia, one government-issued ID plus a secondary piece of ID are required.
The primary ID must show the customer's name, date of birth, and photo, and be issued by a government agency. Acceptable examples include a Canadian driver's licence, a passport (Canadian or international), and a Canadian identity card. IDs such as library cards, school IDs, or identification without a photo are not acceptable as a primary ID. For the secondary ID in British Columbia only, it must have the customer's name plus either their photo or signature. Acceptable examples include a university or college student card, credit card, Canadian Blood Services donor card, Pleasure Craft Operator Card, bank cards, and rewards cards.
Check the ID's expiration date to ensure that it's still valid. If the customer does not produce a valid ID, please tap the *No Valid ID?* button in your app, which will initiate a return trip. You can let the customer know that you can't deliver the alcohol without a valid ID.
*3. Check the identity*
Please check that the person to whom you're handing the alcohol matches the photo of the person on the ID and that the customer name in your Uber Eats app matches the name on the ID that has been provided.
If the person doesn't match the picture on the ID or the name of the in-app customer, indicate *No Valid ID?* in your app. You can let the customer know that you can't deliver the alcohol because they don't match the ID presented.
*4. Enter the customer's date of birth*
Using the ID provided by the customer, add their date of birth where indicated in your Uber Eats app to verify that they're above the age of majority for their province.
If the customer is not above the age of majority for their province, you can let them know that you can't deliver the alcohol.
*5. Complete the trip*
Hand the customer their order and complete the trip.
Keep in mind: if you have any concerns about the person's age, the validity of their ID, or their sobriety, you should not complete the delivery. The Uber Eats app will automatically route you back to the restaurant to return the alcohol on the customer's behalf. Your fare will include payment for the entire trip (including going back to the restaurant or store).


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

I don’t know if this will be such a bad thing for those doing UberEats. For one you would think picking up alcohol will be a quick process. Assuming you just walk in and pickup. Better then waiting on food. And second assumption would be that I would think someone picking up alcohol would be more likely to tip you better? Assumptions of course but if OP is right about the procedure that could bring in other factors. Can’t knock it until I try it.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> I don't know if this will be such a bad thing for those doing UberEats. For one you would think people up alcohol will be a quick process. Assuming you just walk in and pickup. Better then waiting on food. And second assumption would be that I would think someone picking up alcohol would be more likely to tip you better? Assumptions of course but if OP is right about the procedure that could bring in other factors. Can't knock it until I try it.


Alcoholics tip better and they are waiting for your delivery. They will be looking out through the window with binoculars.:smiles:


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> I don't know if this will be such a bad thing for those doing UberEats. For one you would think picking up alcohol will be a quick process. Assuming you just walk in and pickup. Better then waiting on food. And second assumption would be that I would think someone picking up alcohol would be more likely to tip you better? Assumptions of course but if OP is right about the procedure that could bring in other factors. Can't knock it until I try it.


This has already been on Amazon Flex delivery from grocery stores. It is a nightmare. You have to meet the customers face to face. Sometimes you have to wait for them to show up. Then if they are already drunk, good luck to you. I would never opt in to this crap.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Transportador said:


> This has already been on Amazon Flex delivery from grocery stores. It is a nightmare. You have to meet the customers face to face. Sometimes you have to wait for them to show up. Then if they are already drunk, good luck to you. I would never opt in to this crap.


Well there you have it. I'll take your word for it and stay away if given the option.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dave Bust said:


> You have to check id's? and give the customer a sobriety test?
> 
> and if you are wrong YOU could be arrested?
> 
> ...


Photographing drunks & delivering alcohol at 3 am

What couldPOSSIBLY GO WRONG !?


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Here's the dream customer on Eats. Actual text from one customer in San Diego that I just love. Had fun delivering food to her twice.

"gate code 1352, upstairs apt. to your right. Just ding ding ditch it. Thank you )"

This is even better than them meeting you at the car because there is NO waiting.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Transportador said:


> This has already been on Amazon Flex delivery from grocery stores. It is a nightmare. You have to meet the customers face to face. Sometimes you have to wait for them to show up. Then if they are already drunk, good luck to you. I would never opt in to this crap.


It's already in New York with the Delivery.com app. This is Uber's attempt to get in to an already existing market which is Uber's MO from the beginning.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Dave Bust said:


> I'm in NY and just got the notification to OPT IN this morning
> 
> https://www.uber.com/ca/en/deliver/basics/making-deliveries/delivering-alcohol/
> *Delivering alcohol*
> ...


Eff all that!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

> Keep in mind: if you have any concerns about the person's age, the validity of their ID, or their sobriety, you should not complete the delivery. The Uber Eats app will automatically route you back to the restaurant to return the alcohol on the customer's behalf. Your fare will include payment for the entire trip (including going back to the restaurant or store).


Paid for the return trip to the store? As long as the customer cannot downrate, I might hope the customers are minors!


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

For Uber Crack are we gonna be responsible for sweeping up the broken vials and pipes?


----------



## UBER-FAILS (Mar 12, 2020)

Not a single Uber driver can do math or they wouldn't be destroying their car and "making money" in the first place. How the F they gonna do the math on checking an ID?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Transportador said:


> I would never opt in to this crap.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^this^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

UBER-FAILS said:


> Not a single Uber driver can do math or they wouldn't be destroying their car and "making money" in the first place. How the F they gonna do the math on checking an ID?


THIS


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Dave Bust said:


> You have to check id's? and give the customer a sobriety test?
> 
> and if you are wrong YOU could be arrested?
> 
> ...


It seems to work fine for instacart. You scan the barcode on the back of the customer's drivers license. It takes about 5 seconds. You don't deliver to minors. It isn't such a big deal.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I used to do instacart and yes i delivered liquor wine beer. There always better tippers.
Your really going to miss on on these extra tips.
Those orders always paid more then not having liquor in them.
I used to deliver prescription drugs with them as well.
You all know i was kicked from ic for reasons i could not change my skin color back to white from very tan identity picture.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Blatherskite said:


> For Uber Crack are we gonna be responsible for sweeping up the broken vials and pipes?


Please don't refer to Uber Crack in such a disparaging manner. She is a very responsible woman who cleans up her own mess.

And if there ever happens to be a mess... well, perhaps we don't need to air that dirty laundry...&#128523;

.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Door Dash does booze runs. It's honestly not a problem but easy to just not accept if you see that it's Bevmo or some liquor store. It sounds worse than it actually is 

@Who is John Galt? &#129315; Thank you for noticing. I'm very conscientious.


----------



## 40acres1mule (Jul 8, 2020)

lmao the desperation is real

here come the requests for 1 5th of wild turkey, mad dog 20/20 a can of white claw, or a 40 of ol gold

special instructions to drop off at an alley, corner, park bench, bus stop

of course no tip

geez its like they have 1000 monkees in a room banging on typewriters


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Absolutely lame. It puts a bunch of extra work onto the job to meet federal standards. 
A different way would be for Uber to have the recipient give all this info and then give the driver a clear picture of the recipient to verify the correct recipient. But probably that wouldn’t fit the requirements for delivering alcohol.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Please don't refer to Uber Crack in such a disparaging manner.


The More You Know...


----------



## Jman1980 (Apr 18, 2020)

Dave Bust said:


> You have to check id's? and give the customer a sobriety test?
> 
> and if you are wrong YOU could be arrested?
> 
> ...





Dave Bust said:


> You have to check id's? and give the customer a sobriety test?
> 
> and if you are wrong YOU could be arrested?
> 
> ...


Yeah, what a nightmare, just don't opt in for that. I have no intention too.

There's no way I would do this unless there was like a 30$ delivery charge and only during a sunny day.


----------



## Az2ZeJ (Oct 15, 2017)

Dave Bust said:


> I'm in NY and just got the notification to OPT IN this morning
> 
> https://www.uber.com/ca/en/deliver/basics/making-deliveries/delivering-alcohol/
> *Delivering alcohol*
> Alcohol delivery requests are now coming through the Uber Eats app for delivery people in select cities across Canada.


Do you live in NY, or NB? This is in Canada. 
(I still would not opt in.)


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

You could make it a side business and sell shots on the side when delivering beer. Usually beer is the only alcohol available after 9pm in my area.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Alcohol delievery sounds better then carrying food. You're basically making a beer run. All the "headaches" you listed is a quick 10 second check.

Drunks will give you a better tip, just like its expected people who order drinks tip more in restaurants. Plus no stanky food. 

🎏 🤭 or 🥃 your choice.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Who would ever willingly opt into this?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Alcohol delievery sounds better then carrying food. You're basically making a beer run. All the "headaches" you listed is a quick 10 second check.
> 
> Drunks will give you a better tip, just like its expected people who order drinks tip more in restaurants. Plus no stanky food.
> 
> &#127887; &#129325; or &#129347; your choice.


The trouble comes when you have to refuse a delivery. At least in a bar if you have to cut someone off you have back up. Drunks can get very unruly very quickly when you tell them they're done.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

If you get tipped in booze and then down it before starting UberX, you're basically reinvesting in your business which I think is always smart. I could see this working for me.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dave Bust said:


> You have to check id's? and give the customer a sobriety test?
> 
> and if you are wrong YOU could be arrested?
> 
> ...


" Ummm . . . mam . . . you should really put your shirt down for the Required Selfie to show proof. Of recieving your beer. Sorry its required"

" Yes i Do like them. But i cant send That photo . . ."


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

DD has been doing these deliveries for awhile now in NY. There are of course some potential issues that can come up for the driver. Bottom line is for $7 (the usual beer run offer) including tip I’m not getting involved in any extra bs. If it paid better I’d think about it. DECLINE!


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

Transportador said:


> This has already been on Amazon Flex delivery from grocery stores. It is a nightmare. You have to meet the customers face to face. Sometimes you have to wait for them to show up. Then if they are already drunk, good luck to you. I would never opt in to this crap.


I get beer from Whole Foods, which is delivered by Amazon Prime Now. All they do is take my DOB and put it into their phone. IDK if it's the same guy with a photo of my DL from before, I don't think so. /shrug.


----------

